# 70-200 f4L USM - Price Increasing... ??



## EatingPie (May 23, 2012)

I've been watching the EF 70-200 f4L USM (NON-IS). In January it was around $600 and a month or two later it jumped up to around $680. Now I am wondering about another price jump. A few days ago, the price went from $680 to $709, and today on Amazon the one prime reseller is at $719 (others have not yet followed).

So in less than a week, the price has gone up $30-$40. Any reason for this to be happening?

-Pie


----------



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

MSRP is $709.99, it's possible it was just on sale before and has gone up since. But the price on the grey market/"imported" version is usually $679, you might have been looking at that one before.


----------



## EOBeav (May 24, 2012)

I have this lens and I love it. If you check the Canon Price Watch site, you'll see that it took a dip six months or so ago, and looks ready to climb up again. http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00055/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f4L-USM-price.html


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2012)

EatingPie said:


> I've been watching the EF 70-200 f4L USM (NON-IS).



If Canon has a rebate running for the IS version (raising the price to counter the rebate ), it might also raise the price of the non-IS version prevent the gap between the two increasing too much.


----------



## preppyak (May 24, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> I have this lens and I love it. If you check the Canon Price Watch site, you'll see that it took a dip six months or so ago, and looks ready to climb up again. http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00055/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f4L-USM-price.html


Yeah, historically prices are at their lowest right before X-mas (Nov-Dec), and there is also a low-point that comes when they do their summer rebates. In between, the prices rise because the rebates go away, and because Canon wants each "sale" to seem like a good deal each time.

Usually the price increases are at the same time they release their new Rebel (Feb/March), and then they all go on sale in June or July once initial demand is met. This year has been a little odd though, because Canon was more aggressive with sales through Xmas, and they haven't released the new Rebel yet.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Yeah, historically prices are at their lowest right before X-mas (Nov-Dec)



I've not been watching prices, but have read this before. However, at least pc prices seem to be *higher* before x-mas because working people want new stuff they can play with during the holidays, and prices only drop afterwards. Is this different in the dslr segment?


----------



## preppyak (May 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I've not been watching prices, but have read this before. However, at least pc prices seem to be *higher* before x-mas because working people want new stuff they can play with during the holidays, and prices only drop afterwards. Is this different in the dslr segment?


I'm going off the price history, and Canon historically does all their rebates and price drops in November (usually before Black Friday) and carries them into Xmas. This year, they went on for quite some time, well into February. Not sure why PC's differ, but for a lot of consumer electronics, that trend is true.

Doesn't mean you can't find deals other times of the year (20% off Canon refurbs, etc), but especially for bigger ticket items, the best time seems to be during those two big rebate periods.


----------



## bycostello (May 24, 2012)

prob the yen exchange rate


----------



## captainkanji (May 26, 2012)

I got mine for $688 on eBay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2012)

Last Christmas prices dropped as Canon dumped surplus inventory to shore up sales due to a poor quarter and to make sales for 2011 look good.

It was discussed back then, that prices would go back up to MSRP, and they have. Canon is also now requiring resellers to sell at MSRP, unless its a Canon authorized sale. 

You might find something for less on ebay, but goods purchased at auction are specifically excluded from the Canon Warranty.


----------

